# BMW Motorrad USA Posts Record Sales for 2015



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad USA has set a new all-time year-end sales record. With 16,330 units sold in 2015, BMW motorcycle sales grew 9.3 percent above the total 14,945 units sold in 2014.
The S 1000 RR supersports bike, featured in the film Mission Impossible ***8211; Rogue Nation, was BMW***8217;s best-selling model (accounting for 13.3 percent of total 2015 volume). Other best-selling models included the ever-popular R 1200 GS Adventure (12.2 percent of total volume) and the R 1200 GS (11.5 percent of total volume).

The S 1000 R power roadster and BMW***8217;s first adventure sports bike -- the new S 1000 XR Adventure ***8211; also bolstered annual sales in the BMW Motorrad S-Series model range.

The classic customizable R nineT was one of the top performing models in December with 138 units delivered, and in combination with the new R 1200 RS sport tourer, helped grow flat-twin engine R-Series model retails by 21 percent to 575 units compared to 477 in December 2014. BMW***8217;s F-Series middleweight machine sales grew by 11 percent in the month with sales of 235 units compared to 211 in December 2014.

***8220;New and loyal customers; a broad, continuously enhanced model lineup; a high-performing dealer network; and accolades from the motorcycle press contributed to record growth for BMW Motorcycles in the United States, BMW Motorrad***8217;s strongest export market,***8221; commented Kris Odwarka, Vice President, BMW Motorrad USA.

BMW earned four ***8220;Best of 2015***8221; awards from Motorcycle.com, and it was the only manufacturer to garner three coveted categories in Motorcyclist Magazine***8217;s 2015 Motorcycle of the Year (MOTY) Awards.(See 2015 Awards below)

According to Odwarka, BMW***8217;s robust product offensive will continue in 2016 with introduction of the R nineT Scrambler, the new BMW G 310 R ***8211; the first BMW roadster under 500 cc ***8211; and the new C 650 Sport and C 650 GT maxi scooters in the urban mobility segment.



*Read about BMW Group's record 2015 sales here!*


----------

